# 1 to Go!



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well the last two weekends Oriana and I went to two hunt tests. Last weekend we had the wonderful pleasure of meeting two GRF members in the fur, as well as there wonderful mommies. The first test was held by the Hudson Highlands Retriever Club in New York and yesterday was the Keystone Retriever Club's test is Maryland. While Oriana was far from clean on either test the judges were kind enough in both tests to award us legs. So this gives Oriana 3 Junior legs, just 1 more to go. We have no tests entered at this time and although we had planned to run in my own club's test (Westchester) next month I entered my obedience club's trial which is the same day as the junior test. :no: I had thought one was Saturday the other Sunday. :doh: So this mat give us more time to clean up her delivery "issue".


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooooo hooooooo congratulations!! Go Oriana!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alright Oriana! Girl you are going to have so many titles on the back of your name, it may sit a little lopsided!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations Hank and Oriana!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Way to go Oriana.
Next one will be a walk in the park!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Way to go Hank & Oriana  Congratulations!
Are you considering Southern Berkshires Test in CT?

I was one of the GRF members who had the pleasure of meeting both Hank & Oriana - Oriana is even more beautiful than her pictures and don't let Hank fool you - they earned that Q last weekend


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yippee! Can't wait to see the Title thread.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOOOO!!!! Way to go Hank and Oriana! Looks like the family did good today


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well done Hank and Oriana!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats Hank and Oriana -- real proud of you guys!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go Hank and Oriana... keeping my fingers crossed for that last leg!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go!


----------

